# [SOLVED] clevo m761su bios recovery?



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have a clevo m761su that his bios was badly flashed/upgraded and it didn't booted anymore.. any trick to boot from usb stick or cd in a phoenix bios recovery action? i don't own a usb diskette..
i can't get it to boot from usb stick or cd. it seems to boot from cd, or maybe only read from it, but then it just stops. problem is also that bios comes in 2 parts, EC and BIOS. in a recovery action should i just use BIOS file? from what i've read around this issue might be caused by flashing bios without flashing EC before. But previous owner couldn't give really specific details on flashing procedure.. furthermore i dunno where i can get previous bios version to recover.

help appreciated. thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

See the info here please read through Clevo BIOS thread - Page 99


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Yeah, i already read through that. His solution was de-solder BIOS and re-program it.
That's exactly what i'm trying to avoid. It's cheaper for me to buy a new board.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Hi no it does answer yor question on which part you do first ec then bios can you access anything to do with the bios (just making sure )


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Hi,
My guess is that BIOS was flashed without EC, already based on that thread.
I can't access anything, even caps lock doesn't work, but like i said before, the laptop seems to boot from CD, i tried burning a cd with FULL bios update, and obviously nothing happened cuz there are 2 files to flash. According to phoenix recovery you should just use one file, the bios ROM file and rename it BIOS.WPH.

But i can't find earlier bios versions, or any other, clevo ftp site is not opening any files, and when i try to access from root i can't even find ALLBIOS directory..

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Have a look here Clevo motherboard BIOS updates downloads
it may prove fruitless as I'am sure you know a bad bios flash can brick the machine and be carefull I only found that site never used it


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Thanks for taking the time to search, but the link provided has no download links available. 
If it does, I'm sorry, but i fail to see where.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Hi sorry about that so far anything I find is either fake or leads to websites which set off my antivirus
even trying it a Sager\Clevo or Clevo M761su sis 671DX 1.00.11
and I cannot see a bios update on the clevo site anywhere


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

That makes 2 of us.. lol 
I decided to buy a used board, and in the future, i was also thinking of buying another, but broken, to remove the bios and replace it in this board.
Can you help me identifying the BIOS chip? It's not easily identifiable in the board.

Thanks for trying to help me with the recovery mate.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Hi from what I saw it was sis as in my last post I did see intel mentioned on a couple of threads in the earlier link


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

I didn't understood your answer. SiS is the chipset, intel is the processors supported on the board. Your earlier link also refers to award, and the bios is phoenix.
All i want to do is identify the chip on the board.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

The bios is phoenix as to the chip on the board you might check the manual or look for a service manual CLEVO - Download


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

did you try with these Clevo BIOS thread - Page 94
EDIT clevo - 6-71-m74s0-d05a ou w76xs - 6-7p-m74sa-001 - esquema e manual de serviço - positivo z85
see if this is the correct service manual,if not search scribd.com


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Can you download from those links? Cuz i can't..


> EC firmware 1.00.18 for M74xSU and M76xSU only :
> ftp://usftp.clevo.com.tw/ALLBIOS/M7xxSU/746SU_EC18.zip
> 
> System BIOS 1.00.12 for M74xSU/M76xSU/M77xSU :
> ftp://usftp.clevo.com.tw/ALLBIOS/M7xxSU/BIOS_12.zip


As for the board manual, it's similar, but not the same, although it would suit perfectly to identify the BIOS, if it was identified, but it's not. lol

I'm gonna be honest with you friend, i'm a close friend with some of the staff that works in a re-branded clevo laptops (similar to Sager) re-seller/supplier, and even their technicians can't identify the bios chip.. But then again, they don't need to, they have replacement boards supplied to them.. In my dictionary those aren't technicians, they're simply parts replacement operatives.. No wonder they all call me for the real challenges! I'm not bragging I'm so good, just stating, i try harder.. lol

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Hi links work fine so the issue is at your side as to the chip I will try my level best to try to get info any way I can but sometimes it is just not there and the days of me going to dodgy sites is long past,Maybe someone else will look in with some suggestion


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Thanks for all the effort mate. 1 more favor..

If it's not too much bother, can you download me a couple of latest and earlier versions from ftp://usftp.clevo.com.tw/ALLBIOS/M7xxSU/ (all for M761SU, M746 won't work (SiS GPU vs nVIDIA GPU from 761)) of BIOS and EC, and upload it for me?

Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

I will try


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

that's not compatible friend. 746 won't work, it needs to be 761


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Hello...

I cannot access the site from here (work) but there is a generic Phoenix Recovery method outlined on BIOSMAN. (at least it used to be there). If not, I will check when I get home or can leave detailed Phoenix recovery steps.

:: BIOSMAN Inc ::BIOS Recovery


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Can I point out you asked for that one also have you check scribd.com for schematics that may help with your other question


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Issue currently on standby. 
I've replaced the board on the laptop, and probably sometime later i'll change the BIOS chip on the old board from one of the "millions" with GPU and/or south/north bridge problems..
I've been looking for ways to identify the chip, but still had no luck.

Thanks.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*



joeten said:


> Can I point out you asked for that one also have you check scribd.com for schematics that may help with your other question


Not sure it's this you're referring to, but..


> (*all for M761SU*, *M746 won't work *(SiS GPU vs nVIDIA GPU from 761)) of BIOS and EC, and upload it for me?


Regarding scribd, yes, I've searched but had no luck.

I had a "dumb" idea, not sure it's gonna work, but maybe it's worth a try. Internal battery feeds the BIOS, so i thought, maybe i can check a few IC's for voltage, and if I'm lucky, only one will be "fed" (dunno the word in english for present voltage lol) with energy.

Dumb, or not so dumb? :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Clevo BIOS thread
Clevo BIOS (older models)
all I can find


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: clevo m761su bios recovery?*

Solved by soldering new BIOS chip. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Pity it had to be done but thems the breaks sometimes (annoying)


----------

